
U.S. identifies suspect in major leak of CIA hacking tools - uptown
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/us-identifies-suspect-in-major-leak-of-cia-hacking-tools/2018/05/15/5d5ef3f8-5865-11e8-8836-a4a123c359ab_story.html
======
nitwit005
> But despite months of investigation, prosecutors have been unable to bring
> charges against the man, who is a former CIA employee being held in a
> Manhattan jail on unrelated charges.

They don't have enough to bring charges, but they're happy to go to the press
with a name?

------
sounds
This is the complaint that led to Joshua Schulte's arrest for Child Porn
charges:

[https://www.scribd.com/document/379346745/Joshua-Adam-
Schult...](https://www.scribd.com/document/379346745/Joshua-Adam-Schulte)

~~~
Cacti
_On or about March 15, 2017, members of the FBI searched the Residence. During
the source of that search, law enforcement officers recovered, among other
things, multiple computers, servers, and other portable electronic storage
devices (the "Subject Devices"), including SCHULTE's personal desktop computer
(the "Desktop Computer")..._

 _During the course of reviewing the Desktop Computer, CACS agents encountered
a volume of files in an encrypted contained, approximately 54 GB in size._

 _... law enforcement personnel were able to defeat the encryption used to
protect the encrypted container by entering passwords recovered from a
cellular telephone belonging to JOSHUA ADAM SCHULTE, the defendant._

It then goes into some detail regarding the files found, which I didn't have
any desire to read.

They resume later with the technical details regarding a VM that was found,
with an encrypted partition, which itself contained some VeraCrypt volumes.
And how they found the passwords.

And then, to top it off, some incriminating IRC discussions involving the
defendant.

In other words, this guys defense that "it wasn't me" is a load of shit.

~~~
jlgaddis
Yep, along with his admissions during the interview, well, it certainly
doesn't look good for him.

~~~
Cacti
I’m curious if the password was in a password manager in the phone (or some
other leak), or if he was just dumb enough to use the same password on his VM
as he used everywhere else.

------
NN88
This reads like a Mr Robot episode...

